

Y Combinator / Seed Accelerator Dissertation Survey - jedc
https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dGF5MnBUQVdFRC1zdVlXblQyX01GeHc6MA..

======
anurag
pg said in an interview that there is no generic name for YC-like programs,
and he likes it that way because whenever a new program copies them it is
introduced as 'another YC-style firm'.

'Seed Accelerator' sounds interesting. I wonder if it will stick.

~~~
timr
Isn't that "fertilizer"?

------
jedc
Thanks to everyone in advance. I'll be publishing the paper online in early
September, and this data will be really useful.

------
jdrock
I don't know how much you've distributed this, but it seems like your data
will be biased toward companies interested in these programs. There are
several (I'm guessing most) companies that don't go to "seed accelerators" for
seed money.

~~~
jedc
That's fair, but my goal is to develop a framework for thinking about new and
different programs. (Partly so that people stop blindly copying YC.)

The companies that are interested in these programs today are likely to be the
same audience for any YC / seed accelerator program that will be created in
the future, so the data should be relevant.

------
adrianwaj
Just for the record, YC-like programs mentioned: TechStars, SeedCamp,
LaunchBox, DreamIT, SeedRocket, AlphaLab, BootupLabs, Shotput Ventures,
Capital Factory, NextStart

------
timr
You should make it clearer in the title and the form that you're not
associated with YC or any other seed funding group.

~~~
jedc
Good point; I just edited the form. I don't think I can change the title here
on HN, though.

